# Sewer Smell



## Brackendale230

I am a new Outback owner, and new to this forum. I have a 2013 230RS. Our family has taken it on 3 trips this summer, and on the last 2 trips I have been noticing a sewer smell. The 1st time I figured it was because of the heat, and that I should have doubled on the chemicals. This last time we were gone for a week - there was no smell at all, but after I dumped at the sani station, the whole inside of the trailer stunk. Does this sound like a venting issue? I have been trying to do lots of reading on causes of sewer smell, and right now I can't figure it out. Would appreciate some thoughts.


----------



## RDS

This should help if you have not read it yet. My link

My best suggestion is water water and more water. This has helped me more then any other one thing to date, lots of water when flushing.

The only other thing I have found which is truly amazing is a product called Happy Camper, you can find it on Amazon.com.

It has no perfumes or chemicals but it works!!!!


----------



## thefulminator

Get one of these, install between the trailer and sewer hose. When you are getting ready to leave the campground open the black tank valve, hook up the black tank flush on your trailer (assuming you have one) and let it run. I run mine for about a half hour while loading the truck. You won't believe the stuff that you see coming out even after twenty minutes. I close the valve a few times for about a minute and then open it. Just don't leave the flusher running unattended.

45 degree
90 degree
Straight


----------



## Todd&Regan

If you get a gush of sewer gas blown in your face when you flush...especially when it's warm or hot, then it's a venting issue. If not, be sure to flush your tank for at least 20 minutes between trips. Also, it's recommended to fill your tank approximately 1/3 full of water before use. Although I don't put quite that much water in, I will pour the chem in, then a few gallons of water. I do my black water tank preparation before I tow so that the water and chem get well mixed while I'm towing. If it's really hot out, I will had a second bottle of chem.


----------



## Todd&Regan

And welcome to outbackers.com!


----------



## Jewellfamily

Every once in a while we will get a strong "sewer" or bad water smell, but it is actually coming from the front gray tank through up through the drain and vacuum break under the sink, not the black tank. it stinks up the whole camper and is especially bad after you dump. We will pour bleach down the sink drains and add water and let it sit a while. That usually kills the smell. It comes back once in a while. We keep a big gallon jug of Clorox under the sink for when it stinks up...


----------



## Brackendale230

Thank you all for your replies. Right now I'm leaning toward Jewellfamily's thoughts on the gray water. I'll keep experimenting til I get her figured. Much appreciated


----------



## Brackendale230

One last question, do you need to use a pressure regulator when flushing the black tank? I haven't been able to get a straight answer from different people; I just know that if you use a regulator, you're not really flushing it good.


----------



## CamperAndy

Brackendale230 said:


> One last question, do you need to use a pressure regulator when flushing the black tank? I haven't been able to get a straight answer from different people; I just know that if you use a regulator, you're not really flushing it good.


There is nothing wrong with using a regulator if it is needed . You want to limit your pressure to under 45 psi. Anything more and you risk damage to the flush hardware.


----------



## Tacomas Dad

Like many above have mentioned, water, water, and more water. When you are emptying your black water tank be sure to use a spray wand which will clean the top end of the toilet/tank/sensors and if you have the black tank flush system on your unit use that as well. I close off the black tank handle and fill the tank again using the black tank flush connection. Keep an eye on the level since you don't want it to overfill or it could get really messy









After I flush it once or twice I add water and chemical and it's usually good until the next trip.

There's a great YouTube video out there that someone put together but I couldn't locate it to link. Watching this video cured my dilema of the sewer stink when flushing.


----------



## 14kbiz

Brackendale230 said:


> One last question, do you need to use a pressure regulator when flushing the black tank? I haven't been able to get a straight answer from different people; I just know that if you use a regulator, you're not really flushing it good.


Don't know if all Outbacks used the same vacuum valve, but the one in my 298RE was rated for something like 100 PSI, which you'll probably never see in a campground. Since mine blew out I use a regulator. I'd rather run back flush little longer than dry out a flooded camper, again. And don't forget to winterize the back flush line or you'll be sorry in the spring. No more than 25 PSI from the air compressor.


----------



## CRZ

Check the make/model of the toilet. I do believe there is a recall on the Dometic 300 for sewer smell.


----------



## jayger

Don't flush the toilet with the fan running. Some of these fans can pull sewer vapors right up into the bathroom


----------



## fuji

Brackendale230 said:


> I am a new Outback owner, and new to this forum. I have a 2013 230RS. Our family has taken it on 3 trips this summer, and on the last 2 trips I have been noticing a sewer smell. The 1st time I figured it was because of the heat, and that I should have doubled on the chemicals. This last time we were gone for a week - there was no smell at all, but after I dumped at the sani station, the whole inside of the trailer stunk. Does this sound like a venting issue? I have been trying to do lots of reading on causes of sewer smell, and right now I can't figure it out. Would appreciate some thoughts.


I have a 2003 25FBS and have problem with odor when it gets hot. I looked under my sink and there is some sort of a vent that I believe is where the smell is coming from. My black tank rinses clean, and the smell is strong in the vanity. Why would they Ventana tank under the sink? Any one have suggestions to this. Guess I could put a flusher thing on the gray tank? Might want to look under your sink and see if the smell may be coming from there!

Just a thought, good luck


----------



## N7OQ

I had a issue with my black tank, there is a gas line clamp in the middle of my trailer that the factory put in a long tech screw right under the black tank and it finally poked a hole in the tank and leaked nasty stuff on to the corrugated plastic sheet. After I repaired the hole and cut and rounded the tech screw I had to drop the corrugated under belly and wash it the rinse it with water and bleach.

Before I found the leak I would notice a bad smell at times and it was ok at other times, I thought it was a vent problem until I investigated it further and when I took a few screws out of the under belly it became obvious. So if your trailer has a propane gas line that goes from one side to the other side and has a clamp in the middle holding it up I would take out that clamp screw and see if it is a long tech self tapping screw and if so I would grind it down to the thickness of the medal bar it is threaded into. Tech screws are self tapping and have a sharp drill type point that will eventually make a hole in your black tank.


----------

